# General Question(s) For Rubbertrampers That Drive or Ride in Wheelchair Accesible Vans



## Vis (Jun 11, 2020)

If you never traveled with someonw who is or you aren't wheelchair bound, how did it impact travel, both before taking off and while driving? If you did have passengers who were or you yourself are wheechair bound, was there any impact during travel, both before taking off and while driving?

The reason I ask this, is because my friend is getting an unused Wheelchair Accesible Van from her aunt, which we're planning on renovating it for travel. I do not know what will happen between now and when the trip will begin; One or both of us may become wheelchair bound or a wheelchair bound person may become part of the group that we're going to be traveling with.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 11, 2020)

Vis said:


> If you never traveled with someonw who is or you aren't wheelchair bound, how did it impact travel, both before taking off and while driving? If you did have passengers who were or you yourself are wheechair bound, was there any impact during travel, both before taking off and while driving?
> 
> The reason I ask this, is because my friend is getting an unused Wheelchair Accesible Van from her aunt, which we're planning on renovating it for travel. I do not know what will happen between now and when the trip will begin; One or both of us may become wheelchair bound or a wheelchair bound person may become part of the group that we're going to be traveling with.



One or both of you may become wheel chair bound?

I have a great story where I travelled from Oakland to Pensacola Florida in a wheel chair, I had broken ankles, it was horrible! Sorry for the bad advice!


----------



## Gibbyotrl (Jun 11, 2020)

It has been many years since I have done much traveling of any distance with w/c bound folks. Back in the 1980s I was a recreation therapist and we would take a group to Florida from the Midwest for spring break and I have worked one on one with people in their own vans for short trips. I have been an occupational therapist since 1995 and worked with many w/c bound folks. There are many different variables. Like are you traveling with someone in a manual or electric w/c? What are the physical capabilities of the person, like can they transfer themselves to and from the chair or do they need help or equipment, and also what are the person's toileting needs. Do they have catheters, colostomies, use a brief or able to manage their own care. (I know that usually freaks people out, but it is very real for people depending on the injury or illness. Not trying to be gross but it is a part of the human condition). 
I would think in very general terms it may take a bit more planning as far as bathroom breaks. Especially with the covid thing going on. I know the facilities in rest areas and such were closed, etc. Being aware of accessibilities when you stop, as you can't always push or drive a wheelchair in sand, mud, grassy areas, etc. Are there curb cuts, stairs, etc. We are suppose to have an accessible society, but in reality it is not always true. The last thing to think about is the person going to sit in the w/c in the van which you will need to make sure you have good tie downs and a seat belt to hold the chair in place or will they transfer to a seat then need a place to store the chair. An added storage platform to the bumper hitch is helpful for this. I'd be happy to help you problem solve your specifics if needed or check in with some of your local resources. Of course Google and you tube... Lol.
Many variables to think about... I've worked with guys who have fallen off ladders and broke both legs and arms needing more help for a temporary time period to those with MS or CP whose conditions require more assistance and maybe a place to lay down to rest or stretch out due to spasms and also with guys who are paraplegic but are very independent. 
So really use of common sense is the key, watch for extreme temp changes as heat and sun exposure affects people differently (some medications greatly limit people's tolerance to extremes), need for rest breaks, making sure food is available especially with diabetes and when taking meds. Also making sure they have and/or will be able to get their needed medications while on the road. I also kind of keep an idea of where care centers or hospitals are along the way in case medical assistance is needed.
I know this was probably more than you wanted to hear, but just some basic information. Good luck and safe travels .
Gibby


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 11, 2020)

Why are you being gifted an unused (New?) wheelchair van? I, like Brodiesel, am curious as to why the two of you suspect you might become disabled by the time you depart?

If you are not disabled, I would consider removing the equipment. It is heavy, and takes up lots of space that you’ll want if you’re going to convert for traveling.


----------



## Vis (Jun 23, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> Why are you being gifted an unused (New?) wheelchair van? I, like Brodiesel, am curious as to why the two of you suspect you might become disabled by the time you depart?
> 
> If you are not disabled, I would consider removing the equipment. It is heavy, and takes up lots of space that you’ll want if you’re going to convert for traveling.


I ain't being gifted the van, my close friend is, and honestly it's a better deal than just looking to buy one mainly with it being free. Honestly I live in one of the worst states to drive in, and fear that anything could happen between now and when we depart. Neither of us are disabled now, so removing the equipment might be the route to go for now. Sorry for being somewhat late to respond I got caught up in personal business


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 23, 2020)

Good luck to you. Just curious, what do you feel makes S.C. one of the worst states to drive in? We enjoyed the roads there this past Nov., well, as much as it’s possible for me to enjoy the South, anyway. The roads we traveled were well kept up. About the only place south of the Mason-Dixon line l might choose to live in would be the Smoky Mtns.


----------



## Vis (Jun 25, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> Good luck to you. Just curious, what do you feel makes S.C. one of the worst states to drive in? We enjoyed the roads there this past Nov., well, as much as it’s possible for me to enjoy the South, anyway. The roads we traveled were well kept up. About the only place south of the Mason-Dixon line l might choose to live in would be the Smoky Mtns.


Well the reason I feel this state is horrible to drive in is a combination of two things: 1) This is probably more a reason my hometown and current residence is horrible to drive in, but there's always roadwork popping up and taking years to finish and the people driving around just fucking go full Unga and just let their lizard brain take control because of how "confusing" they find it to follow the goddamn roadworker's stop/go sign, and 2) Statewide there's the fact that a lot of Out-of-Stater's come down here cause it's fairly cheap to live down here and the difference between the driving methods between them and a lot of the people born and raised here leads to uncertainty, cause you never know when Billybob over there is just gonna fucking decide that it's a good time to just go ahead and drive because even though the light's fucking yellow that just means he goes even though he had a whole fucking green light which he waited through to be sure he wasn't cutting anyone off and just line it up for someone that doesn't drive like a southern pussy to plow into him( I myself take after the more "Fucking go the light's green if noone I can see is going in any way into the path I'm taking I'm going" school of driving)


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 25, 2020)

Vis said:


> Well the reason I feel this state is horrible to drive in is a combination of two things: 1) This is probably more a reason my hometown and current residence is horrible to drive in, but there's always roadwork popping up and taking years to finish and the people driving around just fucking go full Unga and just let their lizard brain take control because of how "confusing" they find it to follow the goddamn roadworker's stop/go sign, and 2) Statewide there's the fact that a lot of Out-of-Stater's come down here cause it's fairly cheap to live down here and the difference between the driving methods between them and a lot of the people born and raised here leads to uncertainty, cause you never know when Billybob over there is just gonna fucking decide that it's a good time to just go ahead and drive because even though the light's fucking yellow that just means he goes even though he had a whole fucking green light which he waited through to be sure he wasn't cutting anyone off and just line it up for someone that doesn't drive like a southern pussy to plow into him( I myself take after the more "Fucking go the light's green if noone I can see is going in any way into the path I'm taking I'm going" school of driving)



These are nearly identical complaints that many Californians have. I would take your roads, except for the views, over ours, any time. Too many people, too many crazy drivers. And, last time I checked, we have over 12% of our country’s population, and it is ever gowing.

Get your van, start kitting it out for travel, take some small road trips. Your time will go by fast. Oh, don’t forget to get your D.L. first!


----------

